
Corporate BS Generator - rl12345
http://bullshitgenerator.blogspot.com/
======
mike-busybox
Also, a 'Waffle Generator' written awk in
[https://busybox.hypermart.net/waffle-
generator.html](https://busybox.hypermart.net/waffle-generator.html) feel free
to use as so compelled.

------
dozzie
Something like this one?
[http://cbsg.sourceforge.net/](http://cbsg.sourceforge.net/) Except the above
one is not an open source software?

~~~
rl12345
Cool, thanks for sharing that.

